# واحد قلبه بارد. فايرة اعصابه...........شو عمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

*واحد قلبه بارد و فايرة اعصابه...........شو عمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*واحد قلبه بارد كتير  يشكي لصاحبه:

امبارح دخلت البيت لقيت زلمة ####  مع مرتي  بالبيت...
لك الدم بـدأ يغلي بعروقي رحت دايركت عالمطبخ واخدت أكبر سكين ورحت قاطع ليمونة وساويت كاسة ليمون بوردت أعصابـي

صاحبه قاله:
والزلمة إللي كان مع مرتــك شو عملت فيــه؟

قال الزوج:

 فشر انا اعمله عصير .............. هاد يلي كان ناقص 

 إذا بـدوعصير يساوي لحاله !​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 يناير 2009)

ههههههه دة اهبل ولا اي ؟؟؟
ربنا يباركك يا رانا​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههه دة اهبل ولا اي ؟؟؟
> ربنا يباركك يا رانا​



*مش عارفة ههههههههههههههه
شكرا على مرورك​*


----------



## badir_koko (5 يناير 2009)

*ده عبيىىىىىىط.
ههههههههههه.​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

badir_koko قال:


> *ده عبيىىىىىىط.
> ههههههههههه.​*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## dark_angel (5 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة لا ده راجل معندوش دم*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة لا ده راجل معندوش دم*​



*ههههههههههههه شكرا على مروك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2009)

_*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
ده راجل معندوش دم بقي يكون الزلمي
في بيته وميعملوش ليمون
ده قليل الزوق​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يناير 2009)

*حلوه قوي يا رنون


تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## متيكو (5 يناير 2009)

هههههههههه حلوة كثير والله نايم مع مرته كان عمله عصير وفضها


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ده راجل معندوش دم بقي يكون الزلمي
> في بيته وميعملوش ليمون
> ده قليل الزوق​*_



*هههههههههههههههه شكرا على المرور​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه قوي يا رنون
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكي​*



*اهلا يا مايكل نورررررررررررررررررت​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

متيكو قال:


> هههههههههه حلوة كثير والله نايم مع مرته كان عمله عصير وفضها



*هههههههههههههه خلص المرة الجاية منقوله يعمل هيك​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

جيل جدااااااااا رنااااااااااااااا

جزيل الشكر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايه الراجل ده عنده ليمون بيجرى فى جسمه مش دم 
مش يضايف الراجل 
ههههههههه عسل يا رنو ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يناير 2009)

*ونعم الرجولة ههههههه*​


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ونعم الرجولة ههههههه*​



*ههههههههههه شكرا يا قمر على مشاركتك نورتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الراجل ده عنده ليمون بيجرى فى جسمه مش دم
> مش يضايف الراجل
> ههههههههه عسل يا رنو ​*



*شكرا يا قمرتي على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا كليمو على مرورك
نوررررررررررت​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2009)

>>


----------



## رانا (6 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه حامى نار


----------



## rana1981 (7 يناير 2009)

رانا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه حامى نار



*شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (7 يناير 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> >>



*هههههههههه اي دا يعني*​


----------

